# Need help with pochmann method



## lavi (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok so hi every one, i posted 2 days ago about the 3op method.
I realy didnt understand the memorize way in this 2 ways, i think tht i will learn the pochmann method but realy i need help in the memorize.
pls HELP ME!!!
i realy want to do it but i dont understand it!! 
thank you all who will help me.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 3, 2010)

Theres not one perfect memo method. You really need to experiment with different ways of memo and see what suits you best. I personally use a method where I tap out the cycles with my fingers and memorize the order and location of pieces. Hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## lavi (Aug 3, 2010)

Its not that, i just dont understan what it mean.

for example: OB - YG - OW - WR - WB - YO - GR - YR - WG - OG - RY - stop - YR - BW - YO - YB - WG - BR - OB - GW - RG

what this cycles mean?
and what the stop mean?

(i took it from this site: http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/3x3/old.php


----------



## teller (Aug 3, 2010)

Joël van Noort's Old Pochman explanation is much better.

And Badmephisto has one of the better videos here.

A simple example of a cycle is a U-Perm. If you solve each of the pieces, it goes in circles and doesn't get the rest of the cube done unless you stop and pick a new cycle.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 3, 2010)

I learned from the pages at cubefreak.net. The general concept is simple. First learn how to swap or flip or twist a minimal number of pieces without affecting other pieces. If you can keep doing this, you have total control over how you are changing pieces. For example, with 3OP, you can cycle 3 edges with M U2 M' U2. Another example is the H perm that affects only 4 edges. Another example is the A perm that affects just 3 corners. If pieces are not in your favorite positions, perform a setup before your operation then undo the setup afterward.

Classic Pochmann and M2 are elegant, but it takes 2 iterations for the T-perm or M2 to restore extraneous pieces back. You need to track whether you have done an odd or even number of iterations.

My choice was the 3OP method. I first learned how to distinguish which edges are or are not flipped. Then I learned a simple sequence to flip 2 edges; using that, and by doing setup moves (and undoing them after) I knew I could handle any cube with flipped edges. Next I learned how to twist corners, and how I could do setup/undo to twist any corners I wanted. Next I learned how long edge cycles could be by done by 3-cycling, with the buffer holding the piece for the next part of the cycle. Lastly, I learned that something like a T-perm or J-perm might be required to swap 2 edges and 2 corners, after the 3-cycling had done all it could do.

Give it time, and it will sink in. It took me a few days to get it.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 3, 2010)

lavi said:


> Its not that, i just dont understan what it mean.
> 
> for example: OB - YG - OW - WR - WB - YO - GR - YR - WG - OG - RY - stop - YR - BW - YO - YB - WG - BR - OB - GW - RG
> 
> ...



Here is the meaning of the example you gave. The OrangeBlue edge is currently in the buffer position (UpRight), and when we move it were it belongs, the YellowGreen piece is there. If we move that to where it belongs, the OrangeWhite piece is there. And so on. The "stop" indicates the transition from edge cycling to corner cycling. Read carefully. Look at the Java applets. (You may need to push the Rewind button to reset them.)


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 19, 2010)

All you have to do is to tap the pieces


----------



## happyface352 (Aug 19, 2010)

Is it necessary to make a thread whenever you're confused?
I just started browsing speedsolving again, and I see literally 5 of your threads in the blindfold sub-forum..

anyway, for the memorization, you need to memorize the orientation of the cube. For example, you have an edge of White/Blue. It can be in the position of White-Blue (WB) or Blue-White (BW). These are the letters you keep on seeing. After the stop, the letters are the corners instead of the edges.


----------

